# Finally found one!!!!



## kamelean (Jan 30, 2012)

It isn't the prettiest one ever, but it's all mine!!! The leather cover is coming off, so I'll recover it from cameraleather.com. All the shutter speeds work, timer works, aperatures work, all except the light meter. I'll fix it...




Yashica LM by kamelean, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah, nice find. Is the viewing lens a f/3.5 ?

I think it would look really nice with the Saddle Tan.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 30, 2012)

Good score!  Out of curiosity, why that model in particular?


----------



## kamelean (Jan 30, 2012)

Both lenses are 80mm, f3.5 and sharp as a tack. 

The model, best I can tell, is Yashica LM. They made a few metered, and I think this is one of the first ones. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2012)

Yashicaflex S - 1954, was the first with a meter.
Yashica LM - 1957


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, it's a Yashica LM (LM= light meter). There was also a Yashica-Mat LM. The Yashica-Mats had a lever film wind while the earlier "Yashica" TLRs had a knob film wind.

Anyway, its a great camera with a great Yashinon lens.


----------



## kamelean (Jan 31, 2012)

I have some Kodak Ektar 100 color on the way. Any other film I should be on the look out for?


----------



## kamelean (Feb 1, 2012)

I ran some 35mm through it to check function. It works!!!




Kipper the cat by kamelean, on Flickr




Me by kamelean, on Flickr




Kipper the cat by kamelean, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, interesting ... exposing 35mm film in a 120 film camera.


----------



## kamelean (Feb 1, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, interesting ... exposing 35mm film in a 120 film camera.



I don't have any 120 yet, so I just put the 35 in to make sure there weren't any light leaks. I only got 7 pictures out of the roll though, because I was going my the auto-stop film counter for 120.


----------



## gNolan (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the MAT LM and absolutely love it. Right now I have it on a diet of 400TX and Delta 3200.


----------

